# My list of mods so far.



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

Hummm, kind of boring but try to get the ball rolling here.

Rear fender lips rolled.
Boyd Coddington Tuned wheels, 18x8, 18x9"
Dunlop SP9000 275 and 245 tires

Custom made, by me, cold air box that appears stock but it's plenty opened up underneath.
K&N air filter
4" cold air tube
Ported and polished throttlebody with bump stop mod
NGK TR55 plugs
Taylor Thundervolt ignition wires.
Pace Z06 MAF no screen
ASP reduction crank pulley

Hoen lighting, all six bulbs

Custom recessed in dashboard Navman/Delphi GPS navigation system with forward looking helicopter view. (Sweet.)
Device to auto lock/unlock doors on key ignition

Trunk cargo net

One of my first CF posts back in 1999 was similar to this and I was laughed off the board. Hoping for a repeat.


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

why the rolled lips


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

Tight fit on the 275 rear tires with the GTO. I was one of the early ones so my offset was not right on the money. It was either send the wheels back or roll my rear fenders so I opted for the latter because I was sick of waiting and I liked my new wheels/tires.


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

so are offset different now on new (aftermarket) wheels for the GTO's??

What size are the rr tires, stock?


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

Offset is still screwy and not even fully decided yet as to what is guaranteed to work when going from an 8" rear to a 9" wide rear wheel. My rear tires are 275/35/18 and stock is 245/45/17


----------



## Mr Mojo (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Bart, I'm not laughing


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

When are the neons and big wing going to be added?


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

Scissors said:


> When are the neons and big wing going to be added?


 If they seriously gave an increase in power I would be all over it. Did you read the older C&D article where they actually did top speed testing on several cars with and without a wing and in every exception but one the cars were slower with the wing on. I think, actually, that I will dig that issue up and make photocopies of that article and stick a copy under the wiper of ever ricer wing car I come across. That is a public service, right?

My GTO has a wing. I wish it didn't. When I get the dough I'm taking it off and having the holes filled in. Hate wings, don't like hood scoops.

Sorry to ramble.


----------



## porthos (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm with you. I took the wing off to see how the car looked. I like it better. I will get the holes filled ... including the two small ones left when you remove the rear pontiac emblem.

There is what appears to be a nice lip spoiler available from JHP in Australia - www.jhp.com/au. It is shown in yellow on a gto with other body mods.


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

Boyd Coddington Tuned wheels, 18x8, 18x9"
Dunlop SP9000 275 and 245 tires

That mod makes me feel all warm inside.

Props on buying some awesome rims!


----------



## MoanAirOh (Aug 5, 2004)

2tirefire said:


> Boyd Coddington Tuned wheels, 18x8, 18x9"
> Dunlop SP9000 275 and 245 tires
> 
> That mod makes me feel all warm inside.
> ...


are those wheels any lighter? they have a good offset for the GTO + 275mm in rear?


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I kept track of my mod list for about 2 months and then it got long enough that I stopped. My wife would **** if she saw my mod list.


----------



## CAR Motorsports (Aug 15, 2004)

1COOLPC said:


> Hummm, kind of boring but try to get the ball rolling here.
> 
> Rear fender lips rolled.
> Boyd Coddington Tuned wheels, 18x8, 18x9"
> ...


Add to the list with a Custom Embroidered Underhood Insulator and Trunk Lid Cover along with Custom Embroidered Floor Mats from CAR Motorsports. Color matched to your GTO.

Rich


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

So far only minor upgrades:

1) HSV GTS 300KW Induction Pipe - left the stock filter since Chipmaster over in Australia didn't find any real difference between it and a K&N;

2) Predator Performance Tune - RWTD is currently working on a revised one for me. If you have an A4 - this is a must;

3) Next weekend the stock air box is being reworked to what the Aussies call a Modified Monaro CAI (basically just adding another 90MM hole so it can breath better);


LS6 Heads, Cam & cat back to follow in late fall


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

There is what appears to be a nice lip spoiler available from JHP in Australia - www.jhp.com/au. It is shown in yellow on a gto with other body mods.[/QUOTE]

the url should be www.jhp.com.au mates. just trying to help. Will


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1COOLPC said:


> Hummm, kind of boring but try to get the ball rolling here.
> 
> Rear fender lips rolled.
> Boyd Coddington Tuned wheels, 18x8, 18x9"
> ...


I think it's a good start, you need exhaust.... :cheers


----------



## Zoli007 (Jun 4, 2005)

Can you post some pics of your wheels and some of the DVD navigation?

I'd be curious how you did that. :cheers


----------

